# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Testing the new camera....

## Beardo

I got a new camera today, so I am feeling the bells & whistles out....I managed to take these pics, let me know what you think.

----------


## Laooda

WWWOOOOWWW!!!   The third is so amazing !  They ALL are!!!

----------


## Sausage

WOW!    :Surprised:  Gorgeous! Is that an Aru? Where did you get him/her?

----------


## Beardo

Thanks! Yes, he is an Aru-type....I got him from a local friend, but he originally came from Ben Siegel as a baby.

----------


## jknudson

Nice example of a quality Aru!


-Jason

----------


## Sausage

How's his temperment? Does he mind being handled?
(Sorry bout all the questions; I'm looking into getting a GTP  :Razz: )

----------


## Beardo

No problem at all.  :Smile: 

He is extremely docile. Its like having a green arboreal Ball Python lol. I can handle him with no problems at all. Talk about the perfect GTP (I'm a little biased lol).  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sausage

Cool stuff!   :Smile: 

Another question for anyone who knows: how much do yearling Arus generally go for?

----------


## Beardo

Yearling Arus, depending on where you get them, possible bloodline, origin and whatnot can go for anywhere from $300-600.

----------


## Sausage

Ok, cool, that's affordable.   :Razz:  

Thanks for taking the time to answer questions- now back on topic!
I don't want to be a hijacker!   :Very Happy:

----------


## smasharama13

That's a gorgeous snake and great pics.  I'd say your camera works great.  What kind of camera did you get anyway?

It'll still be a while until I'm in the market to get another good Digital Camera.  I didn't own the other one too long (long story but I didn't break it, someone lost it for me).

----------


## Beardo

Thanks! I got a Canon Powershot S3 IS....basically the next best thing an SLR.

----------


## Beardo

Heres a few more.....(can you tell I like taking pics of this snake? lol)

----------


## Sausage

Wow! More great shots!  :Very Happy: 
Looks liek he's hamming it up for the camera, too!   :Sunny:

----------


## alexbutler

WOW amazing pics

----------


## Kennyxemerson

WOW that cam is so vivid (and the amazing snake doesn't hurt hahaha) I definitely want to get one of those snakes in a few years (you should breed him or her and sell me one) ;] hahahaha

----------


## Colin Vestrand

i never really had a desire to own GTP's, but ever since i saw my first Aru i had a very quick change of heart... that said, yours is one of the nicest i've seen!  great pics

----------


## Monty

awesome pics and beautiful snake wish i could find one around here where i live i would have to buy it in a heart beat

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Beautiful GTP and great pics...

----------


## panthercz

Great pics!  Cool to see another Mac user as well (those darn PC's).    :Cool:

----------


## Christina

wow those are great shots! i wish i could take pictures that look half as stunning as yours! beautiful snake!

----------


## Beardo

Thanks everyone! Glad you enjoyed the pics.  :Smile: 

And yeah, Macs rule.  :Razz:

----------


## Buck_99

David,

Those pics with the blue background:  did you create a light box, or is it just the color of the room?   Did you use a flash or rely on sunlight pouring in?

----------


## ADEE

wow.. thats amazing.. ive always wanted a gtb but those photos make me want one *now* wow.. beautifully stunning, and as for photography, well done. im very impressed!!! well done

i see some hotm photos there

----------


## frankykeno

Absolutely stunning snake, David.  You're putting that new camera to good use!

----------


## Reediculous

Yup..........the camera works thats for sure     :Sweeet:

----------


## N4S

There goes the December HOTM winner. 

 :Smile: 

Easily.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Whodinidunit

WOW! thats really the only thing i can literally say.  that is a B-E-A-utiful snake. And an excellant camera to help do it some justice.

----------


## bonheki

> Thanks! Yes, he is an Aru-type....I got him from a local friend, but he originally came from Ben Siegel as a baby.


nice chondro  i just recently got my jayapura from ben siegels too lol

----------


## Schlyne

haha.  great shots as always david.  How many photo contests have you won now?  :Bowdown:

----------


## Charlie Smith

David, I enjoyed those. Amazing eyes  :Surprised: .

Charlie S.

----------

